# Box Quarry



## Urbex se (Jan 30, 2017)

Another that im sure you all know the history on and has appeared many times but to me this is another that every photo taken is different and every explore is unique.

This was my 2nd visit to box I had just bought my 1st dslr and was desperate to push my limited knowledge on cameras to the limit and what better place than a mine with no light so heres my pictures from my explore and the goal was to find a crane and the red door failing both on the 1st visit.






























































Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2017)

Well you can't say they didn't do their best too keep you out, that's a decent set of pics, I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 31, 2017)

Nicely photographed.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 3, 2017)

always nice to see photos from here
A DSLR purchase can never be regretted


----------

